# Can't make any ports - "set: Illegal option -o pipefail"



## urbanriot (Dec 15, 2020)

I recently updated my ports tree and went to update my version of Squid but upon compiling it I receive the following error:


```
set: Illegal option -o pipefail
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid
```

Then I tried to compile something else and I get the same error.

Basically I can't compile anything from ports or I get the same error. 

Running  11.4-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p6

I feel like I didn't get some kind of memo... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 15, 2020)

What shell are you using (might be a complete red herring!)


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Also more here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...93-makes-all-ports-not-working-anymore.77686/


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Working here: 
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
...
# freebsd-version 
11.4-RELEASE-p6
# cd /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3/
# make install
...
===>  Installing for sqlite3-3.34.0,1
===>  Checking if sqlite3 is already installed
===>   Registering installation for sqlite3-3.34.0,1
Installing sqlite3-3.34.0,1...
# pkg info | grep sqlite
sqlite3-3.34.0,1               SQL database engine in a C library
```


----------



## urbanriot (Dec 15, 2020)

```
root@my-fbsd:/usr/ports/dns # portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ipv4.aws.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Dec 14 10:00:16 EST 2020 to Mon Dec 14 22:15:13 EST 2020.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 32 patches.
(32/32) 100.00%  done.
done.
Applying patches...
done.
Fetching 0 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/audio/ardour6/
/usr/ports/audio/audacity/
/usr/ports/audio/gstreamer-plugins-soundtouch/
/usr/ports/audio/gstreamer1-plugins-soundtouch/
/usr/ports/audio/mixxx/
/usr/ports/audio/mixxx21/
/usr/ports/audio/rezound/
/usr/ports/audio/soundtouch/
/usr/ports/cad/zcad/
/usr/ports/devel/llvm-cheri/
/usr/ports/emulators/rpcs3/
/usr/ports/emulators/yuzu/
/usr/ports/games/vitetris/
/usr/ports/graphics/egl-wayland/
/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-devel/
/usr/ports/lang/zig/
/usr/ports/multimedia/ffdec/
/usr/ports/multimedia/smplayer-skins/
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/netdisco/
/usr/ports/net/librdkafka/
/usr/ports/net/x11vnc/
/usr/ports/security/palisade/
/usr/ports/security/vuxml/
/usr/ports/sysutils/bacula9-docs/
/usr/ports/sysutils/bacula9-server/
/usr/ports/sysutils/pot/
/usr/ports/sysutils/rubygem-bolt/
/usr/ports/sysutils/rubygem-facter/
/usr/ports/www/firefox/
/usr/ports/www/lighttpd/
/usr/ports/www/lychee/
/usr/ports/x11-servers/xwayland-devel/
Building new INDEX files... done.
root@my-fbsd:/usr/ports/dns # cd /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
root@my-fbsd:/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3 # make
set: Illegal option -o pipefail
===> Options unchanged

set: Illegal option -o pipefail
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
root@my-fbsd:/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3 #
```


----------



## urbanriot (Dec 15, 2020)

richardtoohey2 said:


> What shell are you using (might be a complete red herring!)


*csh*


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Same here: 
	
	



```
# echo $SHELL
/bin/csh
```
Only asked about shells because there seems to be some discussion over whether it's a "bash thing" or not (or vice versa).

Anything in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks like pipefail was added to sh in 11.3 - https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.3R/relnotes.html - _The sh(1) utility has been updated    to add the pipefail option which simplifies    checking the exit status of all commands in a pipeline. __[r345561]_

Any way your userland is out-of-date?  This is from my up-to-date 11.4 install: 
	
	



```
% ls -l /bin
...
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  429104 Sep 13 10:20 csh
...
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  162216 Sep 13 10:20 sh
...
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  429104 Sep 13 10:20 tcsh
```


----------



## urbanriot (Dec 15, 2020)

Yepppppp... thanks for spending the time. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## urbanriot (Dec 15, 2020)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Looks like pipefail was added to sh in 11.3 - https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.3R/relnotes.html - _The sh(1) utility has been updated    to add the pipefail option which simplifies    checking the exit status of all commands in a pipeline. __[r345561]_
> 
> Any way your userland is out-of-date?



You are great! I wasn't able to put 2 + 2 together last night, I've been upgrading kernels and apps but not the userland. Case closed, thanks again!


----------

